# Exhausted



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

I keep getting these patches where I become completely exhausted. I'm so so tired that I run out of steam within 15 minutes of playing footy, where usually I can play for hours. My weight sessions are not as intense as I can do it. In the day I feel like I dont wake up at all and this feeling could last for weeks. Feel weak and lazy when I know I'm the opposite. Whatever I do I can't fix it. I eat well and train well and I'm fit.

Does anyone els have this happen so commonly?

Thanks


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

That to me sounds like a deficiency... but I am no Doctor.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, I have had this feeling over the past few weeks. Turns out I had an underlying infection and that was how it manifested itself. Other causes could be over training, lack of sleep, stress, depression. Maybe have a week off training see if that sorts it. If not visit the doc.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

are you on a cycle?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I never have this, what are your carbs like?

I play football 2x a week, lift 4x and do cardio on weight days 2x, I'm full of energy and not anywhere near a burn out, I eat a lot more than ever now though.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

JoePro said:


> I never have this, what are your carbs like?
> 
> I play football 2x a week, lift 4x and do cardio on weight days 2x, I'm full of energy and not anywhere near a burn out, I eat a lot more than ever now though.


the OP will be delighted to hear this....lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

just a thought, may be you have a bit of hayfever


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

No not on no cycle.

Hayfever I have but it's def not that.

Sleeping is better than ever really. I have no strict diet but I get plenty of protein everyday and carbs. I also went docs a few years back for a blood test for iron and said it was ok. It's just killing me at the moment.. I have no idea..


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I would go back to the quacks again and let them do some tests. Does sound odd for a younger bloke in good shape to be so knackered unless you are hitting it hard multiple times a week and you are not taking that in to consideration.


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

A few years back for iron deficiency? might want to get re tested doesnt take long to suffer a defiency of some sort - are you taking multivitamins daily etc to cover all the basis? i've been taking iron tablets at least on a daily basis snce the age of 16 purely because i ended up with Iron deficiency anemia


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

its obvious take a week off and recharge your batteries.


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes a few years back.. But I can go redo the tests... Maybe something has developed I don't know.

Yes I take multi vits, also vit c when run down cos I get colds easy.


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

rocky666 said:


> its obvious take a week off and recharge your batteries.


I took off about 4 days noticed nothing. Iv never been one to take rests like that ... Might sound silly but does it work?


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

of course it happens do you take stimulants maybe your suffering from adrenal fatigue google symptoms?


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm on me phone so can't see what age range you are in.

For me 41 it's been a cold or low carbs that have done this....could it be low test?

My dad at 67-69 years old had a faulty heart valve which meant blood wasnt pumped around his body. He want from fitter than me to having to sit down after going up the stairs. He had his valve repaired and he's back on it now 

I don't mean to worry you and Im sure its nothing but I'd go to the docs for a check up


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Iron sound very like it,. Are you lethargic at anytime in the day, do you feel sleepy? my missus suffers from this sometimes and i always know when because she is tired all the time.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i get this sometimes mate, i eat plenty of carbs and proteins etc, but there could be a point at work (normally after lunch) all energy just literally leaves my body and i feel so drained can barely stay awake feel like sleeping as im standing there. im in a very extremly active job though, it takes about an hour after drinking lots of water to regain some energy again. its weird didnt think anyone else got like this


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

Deffo get checked out :yes

I have this sometimes for weeks - but it is a combination of sleep deprivation (kids), low carb diet etc (or at least that's what I tell myself).

I have started on iron multi vits as well as increasing carbs - but it's so bad sometimes, i go for a run and have about 20 steps and my knees are beyond wanting any more - I end up walking (read limping like a little girl) home... dammit.

This last week I have increased food - all macros and downed ALL activities as far as reasonable. Oh and i've added in phenylanaline to help with the moods (oh god I think I must be turning female hehehe) I've picked up and feel like I can handle it again - going our for a run tonight. 

Rest, eat and play later.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Could be:

A virus.

Nutritional Deficiency

Overtraining

Food Allergy

Those a re the most common, beyond that you are looking at medical problems like hypothyroid, low testosterone, diabetes etc

hth

SD


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

Blood test result shows deficiency in vitamin B12. I have to go and see the doc bout it etc. I hear that it causes anaemia which I def have.. So week all the time an tired etc ... Mentally and physically..

Anyone suggest having a supplement for it?


----------



## JoeShmoe (Nov 7, 2007)

IronMaiden said:


> Blood test result shows deficiency in vitamin B12. I have to go and see the doc bout it etc. I hear that it causes anaemia which I def have.. So week all the time an tired etc ... Mentally and physically..
> 
> Anyone suggest having a supplement for it?


I knew someone who had B12 defiency. He drank a lot of milk (chocolate milk) which is a natural source apparently and took supplements


----------

